# Apple G5 Power Supply Recall....



## ocelot (Oct 18, 2003)

Apple has issued an unofficial "recall" of G5 power supplies for two problems:

1. Strange 1Hz beeping and crackling static coming from speakers on G5's which is due to faulty power supply/sound system sheilding.

2. Power supply fan makes loud noise.

The first problem occurs when one or both processors are cycled down - I was told by Apple the the beeping noise and static are "normal" but can be "improved" by replacing the power supply. NORMAL?!!! I'm sorry but a $3000 computer marketed to graphics/video/sound editing pros that makes beeping noises and static is completely unacceptable. Once again Apple has knowingly released a faulty product in the hopes that most people won't notice the problem.... (TiBook paint etc etc etc) I have a feeling that by Steve's anal "hiding" of all the cables in the box created this issue. A temporary fix is to use CHUD to disable processor cycling. This will significantly raise your electric bill because both chips/cooling sytems will run at full power whether or not they're in use - it also prevents the system from sleeping. Setting the "performance" to "maximum" still allows processor cycling according to the tech I spoke with so this has no effect on the problem. Anyone here experience this problem and figure out a way to sheild the sound card/system from the power supply?

The second problem (which I haven't encountered) is from fautly power supply cooling fan. Apple will also replace the power supply for this problem.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 19, 2003)

Rather than making a work around, get Apple to fix it. It is free. And what you do to the machine will void the warranty.

It could very well be that Apple couldn't reproduce the problem enough times until it went on the market.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 28, 2003)

You should get it fixed, the sooner the better....let apple install a new PS...   Or else you'll ecounter more problems in the future.  The powersupply could be emitting some sort of interference through your pci bus or rippling through the motherboard, and that could cause other problems in the future...bad power supplies of any sort are NO GOOD


----------

